# NREMT-B test



## ladyjp88 (Aug 5, 2011)

how many question are on the NREMT-B exam?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2011)

as many as it takes for it to decide if your competent or not. I think the top end is 150 I may be wrong though.


----------



## ladyjp88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## socalemt123 (Aug 6, 2011)

It can go up to 120. I took the NREMT-B a few months ago and asked the lady administering the test and she said that it was that. I went all the way up to 120 and still passed, but I have a few other friends who weren't as lucky. 

Best of luck..


----------



## ladyjp88 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re:*

What all did you study?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 6, 2011)

Anything that was in your book. It's all fair game. When in doubt ABCs.


----------



## ladyjp88 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re:*

ok thanks, I have reschedule 9 times, been too scared to take the test but I am next month.  Thanks for responding


----------



## Sandog (Aug 6, 2011)

ABC's and scene safety. I know it sounds to simple, but many peeps read too much into the questions and over think it.


----------



## ladyjp88 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re:*

ok, thank you.


----------



## EMT-23 (Aug 6, 2011)

my nremt was 65 questions...it goes anywhere from 65 to 120 i believe...and i passed...i would suggest read your book, make flash cards, notes, take free online tests, i would also suggest purchasing a website test guide site called prenhall emt achieve...google it...i just took my test on aug.3rd 2011 and passed it, doing all of this...


----------



## ladyjp88 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re:*

thanks for the advice.


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 7, 2011)

As other have indicated, anything in your book is free game... but for the most part if Airway is an option, consider it heavily... same with scene safety. 

This is an understatement, but you have to know your stuff. Just look at each question and think of what you learned. Study. Study like a SOB.... expose yourself to as many practice questions as possible so you can get used to the question format as they like to "trick" you, but you will only be fooled if your a) do not read the question completly or b) did not study.

As far as the test goes, it is an adaptive learning test... it will start with a few softballs, as you get them correct the test will get harder until you start to miss a few, then the questions will back down and find your median and compare that to the NREMT standard.

I freaked out when I took my basic... I left that place with the intent to murder my instructor because I studied my butt off, and it seemed like half of the questions on the test we not even material I had ever heard of!! It shut off at 70 and I was upset because it was asking about cardiac meds, ECG interpretations... I fealt robbed.

But, it turned out the test kept getting harder and harder until it was satisfied that I would not kill anyone, and if I did I could not blame it on the curriculum 

I would say relax, but if you are like me you will not be able to relax until you see your scores.

Good luck and be sure to post your results good or bad, because if you fail you are going to need to study and do something different so this place will become your best friend.


----------



## CheifBud (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't trip if you have more or less questions than your peers.  I actually sat next to my friend for ours and he had questions numbering in the mid 90's and I was just over a 100 ( I think it was 103 ish) and on our way home we called everyone we could to see and were getting reports all the way into the 125's 130s and passing while others hitting 75 questions and passing.  I believe someone said, "as many as you need" which is well put.

As for the questions anything goes however I was finding most the questions were in regards of what not to do or how you can prevent further problems.  What I mean is I don't think I was asked whats my child/Adult dosage of Epi but I definitely had questions regarding when and when NOT to give it.  

I feel like the school gave you the knowledge and training and the NREMT is just to make sure you don't f*ck any of it up seriously.  

Actually as I'm thinking I had some very frustrating questions along the lines of this particular one.

Is a 12 y.o. patient going to be most concerned with:
A: permanent deformity
B: EMS personnel being strangers
C: His bike is now broken
D: I can't even nor do I even care to remember

My answer was E: REEAALLYY? Ask the kid..... problem solved... 

this was an actual question and I could't believe a thousand dollars and a semester came down to what any given kid on any given day !MAY! be feeling in this one particular case...  

If someones afraid of you its pretty apparent.
if someones worried about permanent deformity they will say (follow me here it gets tricky) , "will this be permanent?" 
There were quiet a few questions along these lines that really bothered me seeing as how they weren't even remotely constant and often depends on the judgment of each individual scenario and the persons involved.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome and good luck with your class and the NR test.  The following site is great for studying!  Ive used it twice and passed NR both times first try!  It has thousands of questions and even NR practice tests that are as close to the real thing that I've seen!  It will break down all questions and tell you if you got it right or wrong and why.  Altough a lil pricey, well worth it!!  1 month price is $49.99.  You can buy up to 3 months i believe.

http://www.emt-national-training.com


----------



## MLVV (Aug 10, 2011)

My test is today, fingers crossed! The program I went through was very comprehensive, so I feel like I was well educated, but I graduated at the end of April and haven't been able to take the test til today. The Barron's test prep book seemed ridiculously easy, but I don't do well with flash cards and so forth. Doing a last bit of reading my text (Brady's Prehospital Emergency Care, 9th edition)to try to lock in those last little bits of knowledge. I'm nervous--I really want to pass the first time--but don't feel TOO intimidated. Reading the posts on here has helped me out a lot.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 10, 2011)

oh ok, you must have posted your first message a while go!  Well let us all know how ya did!  The first time I scheduled to take the test I went out and bought that flashcard book, and I was able to answer a good 90% correctly.  It was definatly a FALSE sense of security.( NOT TO MAKE YOU NERVOUS).  If you take it early enough you should know by the end of the day. I took my last test on a monday morning at 7:30am and at 3:30pm the NR website was already updated.


----------



## MLVV (Aug 10, 2011)

*Test*

No, I posted my first message yesterday, I think it was someone else who had been rescheduling. I got the 70 question version and think I did reasonably well. We'll find out as soon as it's posted!!!!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 10, 2011)

Stop rescheduling you're just working your self up for no reason. The longer you wait the tougher it will be.


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 10, 2011)

I heard that both historically and statistically, the longer you wait from graduation, the less likely you are to obtain a passing score

good luck!


----------



## MLVV (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks!!!! Eagerly awaiting my score. I had to wait to take it til now cos the State of Florida dragged its feet on my application.


----------



## coastiewifejenna (Aug 11, 2011)

*Help*

Ok So as a nurse we think of things differently sometimes and I have such a hard tme turning the RN off and turning the EMS brain on.  Someone please help me with a strategy.  I know my stuff and I have field experience but it scares the living bejesus out of me.  I take my exam at 8am tomorrow. thanks in advance.


----------



## MLVV (Aug 22, 2011)

*I passed!*



MLVV said:


> Thanks!!!! Eagerly awaiting my score. I had to wait to take it til now cos the State of Florida dragged its feet on my application.



The test was a breeze. 70 questions in 35 minutes and I had my results the following morning. My licenses only took a week to get here, too, so now it's job huntin' season!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 22, 2011)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------

